# Market goats...newbie trying to understand



## Farmer Jess (6 mo ago)

Hello, every one. I am new around here and fairly new to goats. We had some growing up but they were mostly just hay burners and weed killers. However now that I am grown my boys are in 4h and showing market goats. We have a small herd of breeders but are looking to better our genetic pool to produce better kids for my boys to show. However I have no clue where to start in getting better goats. We have a abga registerable buck (have the paper just haven't sent it in yet) that has lots of ennoblements in his lines. Our does are just a handle full of goats we thought were pretty. I know they need some work. ( I will post them all in another thread for advice). Our 4h county show is in July and most kids are born in Jan/Dec but we want to try to have kids on the ground in Oct/Nov. Our rules just state that the kids have to have their milk teeth in place at time of show. 

Ok now that I word vomited all over the place (sorry) I will try to get to the point. Can any one show me in pictures because I am hard headed and things don't always make sense to me until I see it, the difference in wether bred goats vs. non wether bred? In doing lots of research into what type of goats we need I have come across it being said that wether bred goats make the best market goat. 

What we need are good producers that drop beefy, stocky kids that grow fast-ish that has a good feed turn around. We aren't afraid to put some work and miles on the kids but we need them to their share of the work load. 

I am sorry if this is all over the place. It has just gotten a little overwhelming in the process of looking for better doe genetics than what we have now. Thank you so very much if you were able to stick it out with me and have any advice at all. Also is it whether or wether?? lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wether is a buckling who’s lost his ability to pass on his genes… wether bred is something I’ve never heard before but I don’t show.
@daisymay @ksalvagno @Moers kiko boars 
Can any of you guys help him out with the above?

sorry I wasn’t much help- but welcome to TGS 😊


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome!  There is a big difference between wether bred and ABGA registered breeding show stock. We raise ABGA goats, and my kids haven't shown wethers in a while, but we always showed homebred % boys. There is a 'wether' style that judges love and seems to be those big loined, muscle butt, long/tubular looking goats.
I found this on a FB group comparing bucks. First 2 are breeding/registered type Boer bucks, and the 2 on the bottom are wether style bucks









Anymore when I see wethers, especially on facebook posts, they make me think of sheep...Especially that third buck.
Registered Boer goats are supposed to be characteristic of the breed, and those are the guidelines to be followed, whereas with wether bred animals there are no characteristics or breed standards to follow and it comes down to getting more muscle, loin, rib shape and power on the animal.
I was trying to find some pictures of wetherbred does, but did find this link to an old online sale. That's the style they like for the wether bred does to at least give you an idea.
Willoughby Livestock Sales (wlivestock.com) 

Once you get the genetics down, you have to raise and feed them like 4-H wethers/commercial does. Are there any show clinics in your area that cover all of that? Those can be really helpful. I know in my area Purina used to host some clinics.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I knew there was more to it 😉


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Boer Mama said:


> I knew there was more to it 😉


Yep  The wether bred goats are very popular and bring a lot of $$ just like the registered Boer goats. In fact I've seen some sell for ridiculous $$$.


----------

